# what color whould u call me



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my new billy we have named Him Rocky 


















Not the best of pics because we have had rain for almost 3 weeks strait here.

Mindy

Ps in the back round is a shot of Kess I think and she is my first FF due on June the 16 (that would be day 150)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your doe has a very nice udder formed!
As far as the color of your buck...I'd say he's white with random gold spots.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is white with gold


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

but not moon spots am i correct.

Mindy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope.....just spots.

He would be the same as a white goat with black spots.....just that he has gold ones.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

correct - not moon spotted - just spotted :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

There's a couple options I can think of. Some say white with gold spots, some say white/gold pinto or gold with extensive white overlay. Up to you. The way I registered my buck Revelation who's very similar with a bit more red was white/red pinto, heavily spotted. LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How about just CUTE.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would call him gold with extensive white overlay.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd either put gold and white, or white w/ gold spots.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

gold with extensive white is how i'd describe it

a pinto to me would have boots on.. or at least more gold


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

everyone is right on the color......but no.. not moonspots.........I love his coloring ...a very cute little guy....  :greengrin:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to see Rocky and his lady friend! Hope all is going well!


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Rocky is doing great and has been paling around with my GP pup they are best buds to funny to see them sleeping together and everything.

Mindy


----------

